# How interchangeable are MTB parts



## gsxunv04 (May 10, 2010)

I just got a GF wahoo disc and am wondering how interchangeable the parts are for future upgrades such as brake rotors? Are all 160mm rotors universal? I plan on getting a new saddle, new pedals, and rotors when these wear out. I was just curious if parts are bike specific or more general sizes. Thanks.


----------



## sanjuro (Sep 29, 2004)

Rotors vary in size from 160 to 200mm. You can probably get away with switching most brands though.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Main difference in rotors besides size would be centerlock or 6 bolt .


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

It's best to use the same brand rotor and calipers. Some company like Magura would advice against using their brake and caliper with the rotors of different brand. They claim their calipers and pad as well as the rotor thickness are specially design to work together, it's an automatic void of warranty. 

Shimano and Sram are more relax, I think. As the matter of fact, my Juicy7 works better with the Shimano centerlock rotor than Avid rotors.

If you are buying use, I guess as long as they fit and no rub it's ok, if you buy new why not get the same brand to ensure warranty.


----------



## jalopy jockey (Jun 7, 2007)

Most parts change over. esp pedals and saddle. There are a few standard sizes to deal with for most everything else.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

160mm rotors sometimes have compatibility problems with other brands' calipers. Over on Brake Time, they actually have a master compatibility list. So if you have a specific combination in mind, you can see if someone else has tried it already.

I think my Avid BB5s work better with the big, cheap-looking Tektro rotor FWIW.


----------



## Squash (Jul 20, 2003)

"Are all 160mm rotors universal?"

Well sort of. There can be issues with rotor thickness, braking track width, actual rotor diameter, etc. Some Shimano rotors have a very narrow braking track that isn't compatable with many calipers with wider pads. Hayes rotors are actually 6, 7, and 8 inches instead of 160, 180, and 203mm so they can be a little off with some systems. And Avid uses a 185mm rotor instead of a 180mm wich can cause some issues when using another brand 180mm rotor. But for the most part they're more or less standard. AndrwSwitch's recommendation of hitting up the brake time board for compatability is a good idea. 

"I plan on getting a new saddle, new pedals, and rotors when these wear out."

Saddles, pedals, and many other parts are pretty generic. Pedals you just need to keep an eye on the thread size. There are two common sizes out there, 1/2" and 9/16". The common size for MTB and Road bikes is the 9/16". 1/2" are usually found on very low end department store bikes, very old bikes, and kids bikes. It'll take some time before your rotors wear out. That's one of the advantages of disc brakes. Unless you ride in muddy, very dusty or gritty conditions, the rotors will last a very long time. 

Good Dirt


----------



## gsxunv04 (May 10, 2010)

Wow, thanks everyone for the very detailed and well explained responses. I appreciate the rotor discussion greatly, that cleared up the topic for me. As far as the seat and pedals go, I will be looking around LBS's for a comfy saddle(someone has rec'd a WTB speed v progel so I will be looking for one of those) and nice platform pedals(I am not ready for clipless). Thanks once again for all the responses, happy trails!


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

sanjuro said:


> Rotors vary in size from 160 to 200mm. You can probably get away with switching most brands though.


*cough* 140 through 210 *cough*


----------



## KarlMTB (Jul 13, 2008)

If you are just getting into MTB take alook at superstar components . There pedals are awesome I have some nanotech flats and they spin great,are well sealed and stick to my feet like sh1t to a blanket. They also do cheap grips,rotors and other stuff.

http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/


----------



## gsxunv04 (May 10, 2010)

What size tube does the wahoo disc use? I want to buy a spare. My tires are 26 x 2.2 and 26 x 2.25, but there is no width dimension on the tire. thanks


----------



## civil (Feb 13, 2008)

006_007 said:


> *cough* 140 through 210 *cough*


*cough* 140 through 230 *cough*


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

gsxunv04 said:


> What size tube does the wahoo disc use? I want to buy a spare. My tires are 26 x 2.2 and 26 x 2.25, but there is no width dimension on the tire. thanks


The second number, 2.2, is the width dimension. You may also want to match valve type. There are two in common use, Schrader and Presta. Schrader is the same as on a car; Presta typically has an exposed, threaded stem with a little metal ring and another, smaller threaded rod inside with a metal thing on it that stops you from pushing it in and letting the air out. A rim made for Schrader valves accepts Presta, while a rim made for Presta valves cannot accept Schrader valves because they're fatter.

I like to carry two spare tubes, a multitool with tire levers, a pump, and a power link for my chain when I go for a ride.


----------



## gsxunv04 (May 10, 2010)

So a 26 x 2.2 will work with a 26 x 2.25 tire? In that case I should need a 26 x 2.2 for the front and rear , correct?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Yeah. In reality, tubes are rarely sized with that kind of precision, since rubber is stretchy. Using a tube that's described as too small, like a 2.1", is fine. On the other hand, it can be a real pain to get all of a too-big tube into the tire - so a tube for a 2.5-3.0" tire might not work so well.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

civil said:


> *cough* 140 through 230 *cough*


LOL, forgot about those 230 hayes monstrosities :thumbsup: Are those still made though?


----------



## gsxunv04 (May 10, 2010)

How would I find out what size stem I would need to buy to replace my stock bontrager ssr 10d rise 2 bolt with a 4 bolt stem? I like this one, 
http://store.trekbikes.com/jump.jsp?itemID=1998&itemType=PRODUCT&path=1,2,461,472&iProductID=1998

Would this fit on my GF wahoo disc? If so, what size? Thanks


----------



## zach.scofield (Feb 18, 2009)

gsxunv04 said:


> So a 26 x 2.2 will work with a 26 x 2.25 tire? In that case I should need a 26 x 2.2 for the front and rear , correct?


I generally recommend a size smaller tube. This has come from 20 years of trying different techniques. I rarely flat. If your running a 2.2 you can run a 1.85 - 2.125 tube with no problems at all or you can run one that encompasses your tire size. I find that tubes that encompass the tire size tend to pinch flat more than an undersized tube at lower pressures.


----------



## zach.scofield (Feb 18, 2009)

gsxunv04 said:


> How would I find out what size stem I would need to buy to replace my stock bontrager ssr 10d rise 2 bolt with a 4 bolt stem? I like this one,
> http://store.trekbikes.com/jump.jsp?itemID=1998&itemType=PRODUCT&path=1%2C2%2C461%2C472&iProductID=1998
> 
> Would this fit on my GF wahoo disc? If so, what size? Thanks


You'll need to check the steerer-tube diameter of your fork and the handlebar diameter. Manufacturers specs should have that info for the most part. You'll most likely need a 1 1/8" by either 25.4mm or 31.8mm(depending on your current handlebar).


----------



## jaredr68 (Oct 23, 2009)

if your bike is still stock the wahoo comes with a 25.4mm diameter handlebar, its the same one that came on my gf piranha and that 4 bolt stem wont work for your wahoo unless you get the easton stem adapter it allows you to use the 31.8 clamping stem on a 25.4mm handlebar


----------



## gsxunv04 (May 10, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions. Do they make a 4 bolt stem in a 25.4 diameter?


----------



## jaredr68 (Oct 23, 2009)

From that site you posted bontrager does not make a 4 bolt stem with a 25.4mm clamp only the 31.8mm (just a tip any stem that has OS in its title is a 31.8mm bar clamp, the OS stands for Over Sized). You should check out pricepoint jensonusa or blueskycycling they should all have a good selection to choose from. Here is one from pricepoint that I thought about buying a little while back Sette Edge 25.4 Stem


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

What's wrong with your current stem?


----------



## gsxunv04 (May 10, 2010)

Nothings wrong with it, I just would like a 4 bolt as opposed to the stock 2 bolt stem. Thanks for the link jaredr68, ill check it out


----------



## gsxunv04 (May 10, 2010)

How easy is it to change out my stock disc brakes to Avid BB7's? Do the new brakes come with rotors or will I be able to use the ones I currently have? Will I need to run new cables or get new brake handles? 
My stock brake setup is Shimano M416 mechanical disc brakes with 160mm CenterLock rotors.
Thanks!


----------



## Selftest (Jun 3, 2009)

Unsure on the lever compatibility from Shimmy to BB7... Cables, rotors should be fine. What cables are on there now?

BB7 +Speed Dial 7 levers are an amazing combo. I just scored the whole setup for $90 on eBay, and there are a few more for great prices. Retail, levers are about $25 and the brake set (usually including rotors) is about $80 for a 2009 set (slightly heavier than the new 2010) and about $100 for 2010.

Not to be an ass, but this is all well discussed, search-able stuff.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Over on the Brake Time forum, there's a master thread concerning compatibility between different brands' brakes and rotors. Someone has probably already tried the combo you have in mind; if they haven't, there may be someone with access to everything to try it. Most brakes and rotors are cross-compatible. I'd be quite surprised if your current levers are anything but V-brake levers. That would make them compatible with BB7s (and V-brakes.) Shimano's got a pretty good documentation section on their web site, and it includes compatibility information. If your levers are compatible with their V-brakes, they're compatible with all V-brakes not made for cyclocross and all mechanical disc brakes made to go on mountain bikes.

If you have centerlock rotors now, you have to use either centerlock rotors or get an adapter. I'd just stick with the stock rotor unless there's something horribly wrong with it.

I'd be a little surprised if you find you can tell the difference between those Shimano brakes and a set of BB7s, but it's your money.


----------



## gsxunv04 (May 10, 2010)

Thanks for the help. I tried searching but I dont find the search funtion on this forum very accurate. I'll look harder next time.


----------

